# 11 week old ears went from floppy to up to floppy



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

Our 11 week old originally had floppy ears, then 1 ear went up, then went back to floppy again and has been holding steady there. I am assuming this is normal while still young. When is the expected time to see them go back up by? First photo is now. Second photo is 2-3 weeks ago when the right ear was up.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

There is no expected time. Every pup is different. Ears go up and down and every which way for months. Some come up and stay up. Others don't stay up until 9 months old or older.

Enjoy your cute puppy and don't worry about ears. They will stand when they are ready.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What he said


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

My 20 week old pup's ears kept going up and down too until they finally stayed up at around 16 weeks. Don't worry too much about it. Those cute little ears will stay up eventually.


----------

